
Australian billionaire Clive Palmer to build Titanic II - jordhy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-17890754
======
hartror
Just a bit of a warning from an Australian, Clive Palmer is known locally as a
bit of a looney. His latest amusing embarrassment was claiming that green
groups in Australia were being funded by the CIA through the Rockefeller
Foundation with the aim of undermining Australia's mining industry (no pun
intended)[1].

These sorts of headline grabbing announcements are par for the course for this
guy so factor that into any excitement you may have over the project.
Especially as they only appear to be in the planning stage right now.

[1] [http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-20/palmer-says-green-
grou...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-20/palmer-says-green-groups-
funded-by-cia/3901920)

------
jlawer
The US has billionaires like Warren Buffet, Bill Gates and such who are trying
to cure disease. While aussie fat cats are too busy playing politics trying to
be the big fish in a little pond, and those that don't stay in the "little
pond" wreck more havoc (Murdoch).

Seriously... when can we have a likeable rich guy like a Branson. Instead of
those like Skase, Bond and Rivken.

------
andrewfelix
He's not building anything. He's about to run against a high profile
politician in Australia and this is a desperate attempt to get some media
coverage.

In the past few months he's used all sorts of tactics to get media attention
including:

\- Threatening to create a new Australian football federation.

\- Accusing green groups of being part of a wide spread CIA backed conspiracy.

------
csf_ceo
Clive Palmer has _NO CREDIBILITY_. He has tried to 'float' his private company
at least three time and even the Hong Kong investors baulked.

He was declared a "National Living Treasure" through a popularity contest in
women magazine. In Australia, he is ubiquitous as Donald Trump in America.

He is as serious as Trump 2012.

------
treme
this isn't reddit

